# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Женщина с бородой

## letus

*Исполнитель: Женщина с Бородой
Альбом: Barbadonna
Год выпуска: 2006
Страна: Russia
Стиль: Blues Rock
Качество звука: mp3, 320 kbps*

*Треклист:*

01. На Кончике Ножа (3:32)
02. Хвостики (3:48)
03. Возьми Меня Грязной (4:44)
04. Птица (2:52)
05. Песенка про случайный секс (3:04)
06. Вороны (3:17)
07. Блюз д.К. (3:50)
08. Сибирь (2:47)
09. Брюки (4:27)
10. Холодно (4:01)
11. Рельсы (5:24)
12. Слова-клинки (2:34)
Bonus tracks:
13. Дорога в Небо (3:48)
14. Я буду помнить о тебе (3:11)

*Скачать*



*Исполнитель: Женщина с Бородой
Альбом: Всеобщая Любовь
Год выхода: 2011
Страна: Россия
Жанр: блюз-рок
Качество: wav 1411 kbps
Размер: 571 Mb*

*Треклист :*

01. Огромные Мужчины	
02. День Города	
03. Иван	
04. Калинов Мост	
05. Наташкина	
06. Перезагрузка	
07. Иван-2	
08. Дождь	
09. Танькина	
10. День новый	
11. Всеобщая Любовь	
12. Когда закончится этот блюз	
13.Рельсы (Концертная версия. Мотофестиваль "Полный Газ" 2005)	
14.На коротком поводке (домашняя демоверсия 2003)

*Скачать*

----------


## Stalker 13

Почему-то ожидал здесь увидеть пост о Кончите Вюрст, или как ее/его там правильно)

----------

